# Can dogs drink anything other than water?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

must be really boring drinking water your whole life


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine has quite a taste for other dog's urine.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Give it some beer, man.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

They could but it's not healthy. When they are ill sometimes you give them chicken or beef broth. Adult animals cannot digest milk and should not have dairy products. Our garbage disposal does drink leftover almond milk. She probably can't really use the almond part of it and only gets water out of it anyway but I suppose that isn't unhealthy. The other dog and the cats won't touch the stuff. I did give my guinea pigs gatorade once and occasionally unsweetened fruit juice. If you gave them other things to drink you'd have to change their liquid more frequently (usually within hours) so it wouldn't go bad in the bowl. Dogs and cats though are carnivores and can't digest plant based foods and drink and milk can damage their intestines so water is mostly all that's useful to them. They also don't sweat so only sick animals need extra salts and electrolytes which is why you give chicken or beef broth. Giving them sports drinks frequently could cause a buildup of salts and minerals leading to health issues because they don't lose salts sweating. They only lose moisture panting. Especially dangerous for cats who can develop all sorts of renal and bladder issues from not drinking enough water or having too concentrated of urine.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My mom would let her dog drink pepsi, but not alot.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

They can drink beer. I don't know how good it is for them though. I've only given my dog a small amount before.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, humans shouldn't be drinking anything but water really. Most other drinks are either diuretics, too high in sugar, or contain indigestible proteins (cows milk).

I know that canine biology is a bit different to ours, but I'd say that there's a similar theme. They can probably drink this or that, but it may cause problems in the long term... just like us binging on beer, coke or whatever else. I used to give my old dog a bit of beer when I was having a few, she loved it. She lived a long life.

When I cut out junk food, sweets etc for a long time, I don't even really crave any drink but water.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The more rabid ones drink the blood of the prey they've just slaughtered.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

There's pet milk... Ours occasionally has that. And sometimes "vegetable soup" which is leftover boiled mixed veges from a frozen packet with a bit of the water that was used to boil them. Can't imagine that tasting any good, but she'll drink it. Or a raw egg, as much as that counts as a drink.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Ours loves milk. He gets all excited when we ask if he wants milk lol

edit: for clarification we only give him a tiny amount of milk as a treat. And, anyone who gives alcohol to their pets should be shot.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Water is all they should be drinking. Milk or any other dairy product can result in diarrhea and anything alcoholic can mess up their liver and pancreatic values


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine like tea, occasionally...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

my old dog, a golden retriever, had figured out that its tail was amazing at knocking tall objects over like glasses and cans. She knocked my dad's beer over almost everytime my parents would sit on the patio. They would let her lick up the little bit that spilt. She also did this my pepsi cans all the time. We only ever meant to give her water though...

My new dog gets a little bit of milk most nights though...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My dad (miss him) would let our dog lick at the leftovers from a cappuccino he would drink - not much, but my dog knew it was a treat...he'd walk over EVERY time :lol.

Caffeine is obviously not good for dogs, but it was just a little.

My dog also ate lettuce - there's water in them there leaves :lol


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Dogs cannot digest caffiene just like the problems they have with chocolate making coffee and especially expresso based drinks potentially toxic.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know about dogs, but I know my glass of iced tea isn't safe when my cat is around. He's crazy for it.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

My dog really likes milk even though I do not give it to her much, not sure if it is bad for her or not. Also if I have ice cream that has melted she really likes that as well.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Give it some beer, man.


my neighbor used to give his dog beer lol


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

My dog likes drinking tea/coffee occasionally


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

One of my dogs drank wine once. We didn't feed it to her, we just weren't paying attention and she sampled some when we weren't looking. She panted a lot after that, seemed pretty happy :b


----------

